# EBay website to Amazon Fire to HP Envy Printer issues



## QuakerMaid (Nov 12, 2021)

Yeah, I know Amazon and eBay are competitors and that's probably why. I can print from the web and email, but I haven't yet found an app that will let me print directly from eBay.
The eBay profile is linked to my partner's email, so it would be easier for all of us to just have me print directly from the site.
Thank you for all the info you can provide.
I'm using a Amazon Fire tablet and an hp Envy 5055 printer. The printer easily hooked up to the tablet. I now need an app that'll let me print from eBay. The apps I found (PDF, cloud print, Office Suite, etc) either don't have the print icon or are wanting me to upgrade to print.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand exactly what you mean by "print directly from eBay." Do you mean that you want an eBay server to send email to your HP printer?

Are you accessing eBay via a special app or a browser?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you referring from printing from the eBay app or from the browser on the tablet? If the latter, then this should help: https://support.hp.com/ca-en/document/ish_2225635-1796279-16

https://mopria.org/amazon-device - is an app for you to print from


----------



## QuakerMaid (Nov 12, 2021)

Couriant said:


> Are you referring from printing from the eBay app or from the browser on the tablet? If the latter, then this should help: https://support.hp.com/ca-en/document/ish_2225635-1796279-16
> 
> https://mopria.org/amazon-device - is an app for you to print from


Thank you for this. A whole bunch of nonsense went on after I typed out this question. My printer ran out of ink. I replaced it with a cartridge that apparently was a dud from the factory. Then the other spare cartridge was a scam non-hp brand (not what I paid for). So now I'm out of cartridges to see if this works.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hopefully this will work once you get those kinks out of the way!


----------

